# Noise after timing belt/water pump change



## jasmatshi (Aug 15, 2007)

I took my 1995 VW Golf 2.0 to my mechanic to have the regular timing belt service done on it. I was going to do it myself but without having the time and a place to do it I took it in. Since I have gotten it back I have noticed a whining sound that varies in intensity according to engine spend. 
I am taking the car back monday but I just wanted you guys input on the situation. The whining noise I assumed to be a overtightened belt, however today a new noise cropped up. This noise sounds like maybe a bearing has gone out of something. I couldn't pinpoint the exact location of the noise but it has just started today. I am not going to drive the car anymore except to drive it to him on monday but that second noise just scares me.
Thanks in advance for any input on the situation.


----------



## Robert Roberts (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Noise after timing belt/water pump change (jasmatshi)*

In your shoes I would probably do the same.
Have you taken the upper timing belt cover off to look at the belt and check the tension? It's been a while, but IIRC you test the tension by twisting the belt 90 degrees between thumb and forefinger. It should be snug and somewhat resistant, yet just loose enough to twist it sideways without too much force, and you ought to get the impression that twisting it further is more effort.
You could also try slapping a socket and extension on the crank bolt with the wheels cranked right over, and turn the engine by hand while listening for anything peculiar.
Your car is a 95 so it definitekly has the old tensioner that bolts directly to the block. With this tensioner it is definitely possible to over tension the belt (the newer cars have tensioner based on a "shock" and is much more expensive, I hate them and retrofitted my car, but they are more difficult to screw up).
Good luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jasmatshi (Aug 15, 2007)

Do you think an over tensioned belt could cause the second noise I am hearing. Its like a rattling sound almost like a bearing is bad. Could the belt being over tensioned have caused the bearings in the new tensioner to go bad prematurely?


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Sure can. The tensioner makes an awful racket when the belt is overtightened.


----------



## jasmatshi (Aug 15, 2007)

That makes me feel better. Because with both of those noises going at it with the car running it sounds sorta scary.. lol But it does still run fine no issues there I so guess im taking the car back monday. Thanks guys.


----------



## Robert Roberts (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: (jasmatshi)*

Dude, I'd check it like I said. If that tensioner is phooked and it goes you could be in for a world of internal engine hurt$$$$$$$
If you check it andd it is tighter than I described and you hand crank it and it is making noise at the tensioner, get the mechanic that put it in to pay to have it towed over.


----------



## jasmatshi (Aug 15, 2007)

Yea I'll probably check it tomorrow.. But either way its not getting driven anymore. I'll check it before I take it to the mechanic.. if its not horribly too tight ill just drive it to them.. Its not too far away.


----------



## jasmatshi (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (jasmatshi)*

Update!
I got the car back from the mechanic yesterday. He replaced the tensioner and when I got back I noticed it still had a faint whining noise as before although not quite as loud still there. I thought, what the hell? So I popped the timing cover off and the belt was tight as hell. I loosened the tensioner up to the point that when I was done the pulleys actually jumped a little from all the tension being relieved from them. Then I checked the belt tension and tightened it back to spec, fired her up and no more noise. 
Just thought I'd update ya'll and get this information in here incase anyone else is having this problem.


----------



## 97'BlueGT (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: (jasmatshi)*

Next time Do it yourself!
I find that unless it is a VW Audi guy they seldom know the right way to do anything. 
The correct tension is being able to twist the belt 90 degrees with your thumb and forefinger. If you can twist it more its too loose. Can't twist it to 90 it's too tight. Whining from a NEW Tensioner is a good indication that its TOO DARN TIGHT!


----------



## jasmatshi (Aug 15, 2007)

I was planning to do it myself but I didn't really have the time and plus I don't like working in my driveway and I don't have a garage to work out of so I just let him do it. He is a good mechanic but this is probably the first VW he has ever worked on. Go figure.


----------



## GroveStreet (Apr 23, 2008)

i bet i have your answer!
the cheap ass autozone/advance auto parts water pump impellors are complete junk and sometimes are alittle to big and scrap against the water pump housing.
my work gets parts from those places and have had to send back multiple water pumps for this exact reason.
and chances are the shop you brought it to orders from places like advance auto parts and autozone because they get parts cheap through them.
use a peice of wood or something to isolate the sound and put your ear up to it and if its comming from the water pump housing thats what it is. i bet you 100 bucks!!!


_Modified by GroveStreet at 6:46 PM 11-20-2009_


----------



## jasmatshi (Aug 15, 2007)

Waterpump came from Germanautoparts.com


----------



## GroveStreet (Apr 23, 2008)

is still a possibility because it seems to be a common production error.
even if the fins are just a tad bigger they will rub against that water pump housing. and make a sound close to what your describing. and since it started happening right after that installation it would make sense that its more than likely one of the new parts installed.


----------



## jasmatshi (Aug 15, 2007)

True, I got the noise pretty much gone by retensioning the belt. That is where at least the majority of it was. I still have an extremely faint noise coming from somewhere. I will do more investigation tomorrow to try and pinpoint it but I more or less hear it in the 3-4k rpm range.


----------

